

How You Will Die - karjaluoto
http://www.deliberatism.com/editorial/how-you-will-die/

======
silvestrov
Correct link for "Don’t Be Terrorized" by Ronald Bailey is without the
trailing dot:

<http://reason.com/archives/2006/08/11/dont-be-terrorized>

